# Best Dunker in College Ball?



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

Alright who is the best dunker in all of the NCAA? It would be hard to determine one so nominate a few. 

I think Hassan Adams is one of the best dunkers Ive ever seen. 6'4'' 210 lbs with a 45 in vert! He will be on Sports Center his fair share of times, especially with Arizona playing the fast break offense.

JR Giddens, jeez I am blanking now, help me out who else?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I'll just get it out of the way early...

James White.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

James White :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I'd say two of the freshman, Brown and Giddens, could be the two best along with White. Paulding's pretty good.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

I am gonna throw Julius Page in there...i dunno he aint that big but he can get up.. i dunno my opinion


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

Von wafer!!!! i just ermembered... i am just wondering if you guys are putting giddens in this catagory because of his dunk two nights ago?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> Von wafer!!!! i just ermembered... i am just wondering if you guys are putting giddens in this catagory because of his dunk two nights ago?


Nah, that isn't close to some of the things I've seen him do in practices and warmups and stuff.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Hakim Warrick might not deserve to be near the top of the list, but I think Royal Ivey might think otherwise.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hassan Adams is definitely a high-riser. He dunks with authority too. I remember he dunked on someone from Cal and one of the ESPN announcers said "Hassan Chop". If you know your Looney Tunes, you would know what that reference means.

I have to give it to Isma'il Muhammad. He jams on people from anywhere. Serious hops.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't remember who it was, but that kid from Kansas took off about a step too early against Michigan State and still threw it down nastily.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> I don't remember who it was, but that kid from Kansas took off about a step too early against Michigan State and still threw it down nastily.


JR Giddens from Oklahoma City. 

I hate him all ready. Cause he is a pretty boy and he can ball. 

Nah I don't really hate him, I just envy the kind of tail he is going to be getting in college that I only got some of the time.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> JR Giddens from Oklahoma City.
> ...


Don't worry newmessiah, we've ALL been there before. And by all, I mean all of you. I get that kind of tail anyways.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Another really good dunker is Terrence Johnson on Peperdine he has had some of the best dunks I have ever seen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Another really good dunker is Terrence Johnson on Peperdine he has had some of the best dunks I have ever seen.


Not only Johnson but that whole darn team has some high flyers. 

McGowan and Turner throw down some nasty dunks. :devil:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

TRUE :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Muhammad from GA Tech and how bout Shannon Brown from Michigan st.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Rickey Paulding's nasty.


----------



## WildcatDan (Nov 6, 2003)

Anyone seen Kaleena Azubuike from KY dunk? I am not real familiar with some of the others you guys are throwing around but this kid can DUNK.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Muhammad from GA Tech


I saw this guys dunks on SC, he has some mad hops...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKBlueInMyBlood</b>!
> Anyone seen Kaleena Azubuike from KY dunk? I am not real familiar with some of the others you guys are throwing around but this kid can DUNK.


Yeah, I saw him in HS a few years ago....pretty good!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> i am just wondering if you guys are putting giddens in this catagory because of his dunk two nights ago?


Well, considering Giddens was beating LeBron James in the McD's AA dunk contest until he had to withdraw because he was hopping off a broken foot, I'd say there's more than ample reason to put Giddens in this category. He's 6'5" with the wingspan of a 6'10" guy and has a legitimate (recorded) 45" vertical, so that helps too. His 'oop and fast break dunk vs. Michigan St. weren't at all impressive in relation to what I've seen him do countless times before. Wait until he receives a breakaway pass and he gets up so high he looks _down_ on the rim.........

Andre Iguodala is a phenomenal dunker as well (better than Hassan, IMO). That dunk he had the other night was the ****.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I like Giddens.

My fav of all time is kind of bias though, Kenny Gregory former Kansas Wing.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKBlueInMyBlood</b>!
> Anyone seen Kaleena Azubuike from KY dunk? I am not real familiar with some of the others you guys are throwing around but this kid can DUNK.


Remember in the 62 point Vandy blow-out last year when Josh Carrier missed a 3 and out of nowhere comes Azubuike, jumps over two Vandy players and jumps so high, he could've touched the top of the square, and he delivers a one-handed put back dunk!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

According to the Tucson Citizen, Hassan Adams recorded a vertical leap of 37". This is from Goazcats.com (computer is screwed and can't paste a link). Regardless, the kid can get up.

Muhammad is one hell of a fierce dunker, Paulding is nice as well (but a bit too passive at times), Bryan Hopkins from SMU can sky, and Shannon Brown has major hops (remember the alley-oop in the McD's game? Nuts.).


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Remember in the 62 point Vandy blow-out last year when Josh Carrier missed a 3 and out of nowhere comes Azubuike, jumps over two Vandy players and jumps so high, he could've touched the top of the square, and he delivers a one-handed put back dunk!


Yeah. What is it with these kids from Oklahoma nowadays? First Kelenna, now JR....crazy.


----------



## ArizonaOwnsYA (Oct 27, 2003)

andre owns. he can dunk like crazy both hassan and andre can throw it down. 

around here we call them HassAndre


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

easy James White. If he went to NBA he would be one of the top dunkers.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Not only Johnson but that whole darn team has some high flyers.
> ...


Especially Pinegar. 

David Lee's a great dunker. Also, Jameel Pugh on Sacramento State.


----------



## WildcatDan (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Remember in the 62 point Vandy blow-out last year when Josh Carrier missed a 3 and out of nowhere comes Azubuike, jumps over two Vandy players and jumps so high, he could've touched the top of the square, and he delivers a one-handed put back dunk!


Yeah! That was SICK! Even the Vandy fans were cheering on that one!


----------



## Tigerfan_2002 (Nov 29, 2003)

How about Rodney Carney 6'7'' sophmore forward for Memphis. In last seasons midnight madness he dunked from the freethrow line.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Carney is a super athlete. He can sky with any of these guys we mentioned already.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> How about Rodney Carney 6'7'' sophmore forward for Memphis. In last seasons midnight madness he dunked from the freethrow line.


I've seen Rickey Paulding do this from just inside the line, and my brother apparently saw Andre Iguodala in some Illinois tournament do one in a game from "right on the line". JR Giddens dunked from about 6" _behind_ the free throw line before the AJ Price/Alexander Kaun scrimmage in Lawrence this summer. Used to be video of it on the net, but it's since been taken down. That other kid from Memphis, Michael Wilson, simply defied gravity. 51" freaking inches of vertical leap and the world record holder in dunk height at 11'6". Completely nuts.


----------



## Tigerfan_2002 (Nov 29, 2003)

Actually on April 1, 2000 Michael Wilson set the world record at 
12 feet and he has an unofficial dunk in the Forum in Las Angelas
of 12 foot 2 inches. You can find all this on harlemglobetrotters.com


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

12'2"? That's nuts!

Wonder how high up Cincy's Helicopter could get.


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

James *"Flight"* White is easily the best dunker in college right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Profanity</b>!
> James *"Flight"* White is easily the best dunker in college right now.


_Easily._ I doubt that. It is very debateable, that is why there are so many names on the list.


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

Have you seen him dunk? Kid is amazing!! Takes off so effortlessly...And gets sooooo high...easily can dunk from free-throw...possibly even farther!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Have you seen him dunk?


I bet he has. I'd also bet he's seen quite a few other guys dunk, too.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I knew sooner or later someone was going to come along to say that some player was "Easily" the best, when they have probably not even seen many of the other players. 


Kudos to the posters here as it took a while for such a post.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Profanity</b>!
> Have you seen him dunk? Kid is amazing!! Takes off so effortlessly...And gets sooooo high...easily can dunk from free-throw...possibly even farther!!!!


Of course I have seen him dunk. I saw him dunk in the Mickey D Dunk contest also and in games before. But he is not easily better than any dunker that has been listed. There is no guarantee that he would beat *ALL* of the players that have been named. Like I said, he is a great dunker, but so are a lot of other guys.


----------



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

Janavor Weatherspoon from Oklahoma State. From what I've heard he has the highest vertical in college basketball currently.

He looks like a 6'0, 150 lbs. scrawny towel-waving walk-on but he can fly.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

wrong thread...don't ask me how that happened...

eesh.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

lenny miles... freshman guard from new mexico.... i have played agauinst him the past three years and believe me this guy can jump. he tea baged one of my team mates bad. and cleared our 6'7 all state forward... good luck lenny


----------



## mateer (Mar 26, 2003)

Muhammed.
And another name I haven't seen but I think we'll see on a fair amount of highlights late season: David Noel.
White is smooth but I prefer a lttle more power.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Since former players are being mentioned How bout Melvin Levett from Cinncy he could get up.


----------



## dazed-and-confused (Oct 23, 2003)

has anyone seen d.j. strwberry, darryl strwberrys son at maryland, he is a freshman and i saw him at midnihgt madness and ill tell you all to keep an eye out for him, he can elevate!


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Jemel Pugh or James white...everyone else is:no:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Michigan's got a certain frosh from Florida who can can absolutely SKY...........


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Michigan's got a certain frosh from Florida who can can absolutely SKY...........


Brent Petway. Yes he has thrown down some amazing dunks.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> JR Giddens from Oklahoma City.
> ...


Hahaha, so true man, Giddins is a stud.

I don't remember cleary... but i think it was like a 44 or 46 inch vertical they said he had... which is sick enough. Not to mention this kid already has a nice shot, he's got sky high potential. 

Best dunkas?

Not in order

James White
JR Giddins
Hassan Adams 
Ismail Muhammed (sp?)
Paulding's not bad

Langford's not one of those show-stoppers, but i always have love for a guy who can drive the lane and dunk in the face of a guy 5 inches taller. Especially when he's on my team


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sting why don't you post more on the college basketball boards? Hope to see you around as the season gets thick.


----------



## mizzouwinsitall2004 (Dec 4, 2003)

*Best dunker*

I would have to say without doubt it's Hakim Warrick.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

well after seeing the tape Henry Bekkering has to be up there...but im shocked no one said Jemmel Pugh...first person i seen dunk two handed fromn the foul line...off two feet


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

David Lee from Florida is the best dunker!!!


----------



## GTFan513 (Dec 4, 2003)

Ismail Muhammed No Question- did yall see that Dunk against Ohio State last night, WOW, and what about the one 360 versus Texas Tech (or Conneticut?) all I got to say is those were amazing!


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> well after seeing the tape Henry Bekkering has to be up there...but im shocked no one said Jemmel Pugh...first person i seen dunk two handed fromn the foul line...off two feet


I did say Jameel Pugh. The guys a huge dunker.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Ishmael Muhammad (sp?)

nuff said


----------



## CollegeHoopsCentral (Dec 6, 2003)

Julius Page.


----------



## poboy6 (Dec 4, 2003)

*best dunkers*

Rickey Paulding.

Course I am biased...


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

I've seen Brent Petway put down dunks that i've never seen anyone do anywhere. Last game in warmups he threw the ball off the _shot clock_ somehow caught it and got his elbow in the rim all in one motion. He can only jump off 2 feet and the rest of his game is :uhoh: but that kid can soar.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Right now, it's Ish'mail Muhammad. In the past, Rex Chapman. That guy could get up. He jumped over a 7 footer sitting down at the free throw line at the McDonald's High School All-American game. He was such an intense dunker. Also a finalist in the NBA dunk contest.


----------



## carver401 (Aug 24, 2002)

Yeah Rex was great, but you can't possibly be trying to bill him as the greatest college dunker of the past.....right???


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carver401</b>!
> Yeah Rex was great, but you can't possibly be trying to bill him as the greatest college dunker of the past.....right???


One of them.  I know there were many better ones. Nobody has mentioned Dr. J. That's a little surprising.


----------



## robstri (Oct 21, 2003)

*best dunker in college ball*

ladies and gentlemen he is back David Noel one of the best dunkers in college basketball.


----------



## unc heels (Nov 9, 2003)

*giddens*

im gonna go with giddens. he was amazing in the all-american game in cleveland...and he's doing the same at KU


----------



## daboy (Jan 24, 2003)

The cat with the African last name from Arizona is the best I've seen so far. He has some up's. James White is also up there. Muhammed from GT had a nice dunk in the game I saw them play. I need to check out some more of these players other have mentioned though.

Shannon Brown does have some up, so does his teammate Kelvin Torbert.

David Lee shouldn't be mentioned. It was embarassing that they gave him the dunk contest over flight at the McD's game a couple years ago.

All-time dunkers...Mel Levitt, Kenny Gregory, Ruben Patterson and Jerome Lane were all nasty. Ohio boy's can get up.

Oh yeah, another Ohioan, Jawad Williams can throw down.

Let's not even mention LeBron.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

kenny gregory was a greak dunker, i remember he had Baron Davis beat in a dunk contest but missed his last 2 attempts


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ez8o5</b>!
> kenny gregory was a greak dunker, i remember he had Baron Davis beat in a dunk contest but missed his last 2 attempts


Too bad this thread is about people who are currently playing college ball and not past years.


I also want to nominate Ben Gordon because he threwdown a serious windmill dunk today on his way to 25 points against Ball State.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*hi*

A lefthanded windmill dunk at that...he's also had a number of alley-oop dunks as well this year.

Its funny too because Emeka, Josh Boone, Rashad Anderson, and Charlie all missed dunks...which has actually been a reoccuring theme for the Huskies this year...this miss around 2 dunks a game.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Ism'ail Muhhomad is sick


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If we are talking past, then my favorites are former Rebels - Keon Clark and Chris Richardson.

However, this year, Muhammad has had a couple sick ones. Iguodala is right behind him. I still can't get that alley-oop from Shakur in NYC out of my head.


----------

